# L16 distrubitor help



## Justin86 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking for a pointless distrubitor for my 71 1600 truck. I saw that mallory made a dizzy, but couldn't find much in it. My stock dizzy one is on it's last leg and the vacum adavance selonid is shot.


----------

